# Work from home kitty owners



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

I work from home and was wondering, for others who do so as well, if your kitty lets you get your work done?

Mine was sleeping & came out for a little bit but of course wanted attention when saw me focused on the pc.

Now she's back to sleep in my bedroom. Oh well, back to work lol :catmilk


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey fellow work from home person! 

For the most part Isis will come in to my office and sit on her chair (yes she has her own chair in my office complete with a pretty pink blanket), and she will "talk" to me off and on for most of the day. When she is bored with me she will go to sleep out on her perch in the living room. 

I am lucky in that I don't have to talk to anyone on the phone, otherwise they would hear a cat chattering in the background and that wouldn't be too professional. 

The reason I let her in there with me is because I have tried shutting the door and she will just caterwaul until I relent and let her in. 

Do you need to be talking on the phone with your work? On the odd occasion I need to talk on the phone to someone in a professional capacity, I give Isis her meal or a treat which keeps her quiet until I am finished my call.

She lets me get my work done, as long as she receives some treats and some conversation every now and then.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sometimes I have to talk on the phone; just briefly. But all I do is data entry all day. Fortunately she doesn't seem to mind being in my bedroom during the day; she'll just go to sleep. I'm going to go and let her out now.

I got her a round carpet covered hidey hole, but she hasn't taken to it yet; I brought it into the living room for her; where my "office" is.




OwnedByIsis said:


> Hey fellow work from home person!
> 
> For the most part Isis will come in to my office and sit on her chair (yes she has her own chair in my office complete with a pretty pink blanket), and she will "talk" to me off and on for most of the day. When she is bored with me she will go to sleep out on her perch in the living room.
> 
> ...


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Does she respond to treats or catnip? I covered Isis' Kitty Condo with catnip and a few treats at the top and called her over to sniff it. Once she did, she was in heaven and hasn't left it alone since.

I hope she gets used to her hidey hole, those can be great fun for any cat.  Lili is so pretty!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm not really sure if she does/doesn't like catnip.

At times she reacts to it, and other times seems repulsed by it LOL

I put some catnip on her scratch pad and her fabric hidey hole. I tried using toys to get her to relax in there too lol












OwnedByIsis said:


> Does she respond to treats or catnip? I covered Isis' Kitty Condo with catnip and a few treats at the top and called her over to sniff it. Once she did, she was in heaven and hasn't left it alone since.
> 
> I hope she gets used to her hidey hole, those can be great fun for any cat.  Lili is so pretty!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Aww she looks like such a sweetie. Hopefully she'll come around.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL, I work from home too! I used to work 4-5 days/wk from home, but as much as I love my furbabes, I also need some human face-to-face interaction. Now I WFH 1-3 days a week.

This is Lumen, picture taken yesterday on my desk; the crazy one who is the sole reason why I have to mute my phone during conference calls.









She usually looks like this:









These are the two of them now, taken but seconds ago, as I work hard:

Lumen:



















And Mister T:


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness such cuteness! I love the pic of Lumen where it looks like she's just free falling. Too cute! 

I like your avatar as well, Blondie. Kitty cat tosies are one of my favorite things!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey thanks!!!  I've been following your Isis stories (and now your new puppers!) I used to post more often, now I'm more of a lurker, but I'll post more now that I'm back into-it.

Lumen is a far cry from her shelter days - almost a year ago! She has the best. toes. ever. LOL..


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL too sweet! Yeah, it has been quite the journey already with Isis. She's my little lovebug. 

Are you a fan of the tv show Dexter? I love the name Lumen. I wanted to call Isis by the name of Lumen, but my husband was set on Isis.

Glad to have you posting again


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

nicole78 said:


> I put some catnip on her scratch pad and her fabric hidey hole. I tried using toys to get her to relax in there too lol/QUOTE]
> 
> When I wanted to encourage Murphy to use his new super-duper domed cat bed, I put his favorite shoebox inside it, so he thinks he's just sitting on his shoebox. That did the trick. What would we do without boxes?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh, you guys are killing me.  I've been looking for a legit WFH data entry job for years.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL - YES! Lumen's name is from the show Dexter - which is another awesome name, you already know 

/thread hijack

Lumen makes working from home enjoyable. This is one of her while I was working late into the wee hours of the morning.. one of the downsides of WFH: you're "available" all the time! (sorta)


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

MowMow-Sorry I can't help you with a data entry job. I do Forex trading (NOT stock market, it's currency trading), and I create virtual creations for an online world. So luckily I don't have to talk on the phone, unless it's yelling at my bank that my money isn't in my account yet. Hopefully someone else can chime in. 

I used to work out of the home doing a job that was highly stressful (I worked in a battered women's shelter as a therapist), and I just decided that I needed a change. I no longer feel stressed and I love that I don't have to commute to work anymore.

Here's hoping you can find something that suits your needs! 

LOL @ Lumen, looks like she's going to do your work for you! What a smart girl! 

Sorry to derail this thread!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I do project management for a telecom company. The only real reason I can WFH so much is because my boss and teammates all live in different states across the US. My boss doesn't really care *where* I am, as long as I'm reach-able. I'm on the phone a lot, which is fine. I do love my office though - only thing missing are my furbabes!

LOL @ OwnedByIsis - her expression and body language were exactly what I was feeling at the time!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

@ Blondie- I don't know how you could get work done with that cutie right there. I'd be so distracted!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

So adorable. Mine was sitting on one of my dining room chairs looking sluggish for the longest.

Then someone came to my doorbell and she ran away.

I'm going to try to lure her out now.

She was behaving. Though I did see her writing around on the floor and chirping. She must've found some cat nip before she was scared off by the delivery guy lol





blondie1483 said:


> LOL, I work from home too! I used to work 4-5 days/wk from home, but as much as I love my furbabes, I also need some human face-to-face interaction. Now I WFH 1-3 days a week.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

It sure has its perks. My morning commute consists of me rolling out of the bed and into my computer chair 5 minutes before I need to clock in 



MowMow said:


> Oh my gosh, you guys are killing me.  I've been looking for a legit WFH data entry job for years.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, she's been good so far & letting me work


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just now, out of curiosity - especially since Mr. T never gets up onto my desk - I picked him up and put him there.. he seemed to like it.. 








Out 



















Then he jumped off, and Lumen took "her" spot back.










The infamous "freefall" pose..


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Aww she looks very content by that fan.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL I love that freefall pose.

Mr. T looks pretty good up there!

I would share pics of Isis, but she jumped on the counter and got peanut oil on her so...yeah, she's not ready for her pose right now.


----------

